# [Problem] HP Officejet 6500A Plus E710 n - z



## Black_Beetle (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe oben genannten Drucker und möchte die Firmware auf Version: CIP1FN1206AR updaten jedoch sagt mir der Menu-Punkt im Drucker "Produktaktualisierungen" Keine Updates vorhanden. Weiterhin habe ich es manuell via USB versucht mit dem Druckeraktualisierungsprogramm von HP. Hier ist der Drucker im Feld grau hinterlegt und der Status steht auf "nicht anwendbar".

Aktuell habe ich folgende Version CIP1FN1110AR.

Kann mir jemand helfen das ich dir Firmware aktualisiert bekomme?

lg


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Juni 2012)

Falls es jemand interessiert:

Ich habe nun Hin und Her mit dem Email-Support von HP geschrieben. Ich bekam Lösungsvorschläge angeboten die ich testen sollte.

Sehr geehrter Herr XxX, 


vielen Dank für Ihre  Rückmeldung und die ausführlichen Informationen. Da auf dem Gerät nicht  die aktuellste Firmware installiert ist und diese auch über die  Geäteaktualisierung nicht erneuert wird, setzen Sie bitte den E710n wie  folgt zurück:
 ACHTUNG: Bei dem folgenden Reset gehen Ihnen alle im HP Gerät gespeicherten Einstellungen verloren!
 Bitte drucken Sie vorab, wenn  Sie das HP Gerät per Netzwerk verbunden haben, am Gerät eine  Netzwerkkonfigurationsseite aus, so dass Sie die Netzwerkeinstellungen  nach dem Reset wieder vornehmen können.

RESET:
  - Berühren Sie auf der  linken Seite des Touchscreens den oberen Button (Haussymbol), den  unteren Button (Pfeil zurück) und danach 2x den oberen Button  (Haussymbol) auch wenn diese Buttons gerade inaktiv (nicht beleuchtet)  sind
- War diese Tastenkombination erfolgreich, erscheint im Display das "Engineering Menu"
- Navigieren Sie nun mit Hilfe der Bildlaufleiste zum "Service Menu" und berühren Sie dieses zum Öffnen
- Nutzen Sie die nun aktiven Pfeiltasten, um zum Menüpunkt "Resets Menu" zu gelangen
- Berühren Sie OK, um dieses Menü zu öffnen
- Navigieren Sie nun erneut nach Rechts zum Punkt "Semi-Full Reset" und bestätigen Sie mit OK


 HINWEIS:
 Durch diesen Reset wird die  Elektronik des HP Gerätes neu initialisiert und in diesem Zusammenhang  der interne Speicher überschrieben bzw. formatiert.
 Anschliessend stellen Sie  bitte die Webdienste neu ein und starten die Produktaktualisierung über  das Gerät neu. Sollte auch hier erneut keine Firmwareaktualisierung  vorgenommen werden, drucken Sie bitte einen Druckerstatusbericht am  Gerät aus.
 Scannen Sie diesen bitte ein und übermitteln mir den Bericht in Ihrer Antwort.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


XXX


Leider hatte dies nicht zum Erfolg geführt also wurde mir ein Austauschgerät angeboten welches gestern eintraf. Das alte solle ich selbst entsorgen.  Schön ist das noch alle Funktionen soweit einwandfrei funktionieren. Lediglich kann kein Firmwareaktualisierung statt finden.


Das Austauschgerät wurde ohne Kabel, Duplexeinheit geliefert denn die sollte man vom alten Gerät übernehmen. Schön finde ich das auch gleich noch neue Patronen dabei waren.

Gleich nach anschließen des Drucker habe ich die automatische Produktaktualisierung auf Version CIP1FN1206AR durchgeführt welche diesmal ohne Probleme funktionierte.

Ich hoffe dem einen oder anderen damit helfen zu können.


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. Juni 2012)

Lösung:

Treiber entpacken dann EnterpriseDU.ini mit Notepad oder Editior öffnen und in der ZEILE *VerifyDownloadID von*  1 auf 0 ändern.

Änderung speicher und die Datei EnterpriseDU.exe ausführen und updaten.


----------



## Lebedew (16. Januar 2013)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Lösung:
> 
> Treiber entpacken dann EnterpriseDU.ini mit Notepad oder Editior öffnen und in der ZEILE *VerifyDownloadID von*  1 auf 0 ändern.
> 
> Änderung speicher und die Datei EnterpriseDU.exe ausführen und updaten.


 
Hey danke für den Tipp!


----------



## chaka1 (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute, das Thema ist zwar schon etwas her.....aber kann mir das mal jemand mit dem Treiber erklären ?
was soll man entpacken und mit Editor ändern ?
Wie mach ich das??


----------



## Black_Beetle (15. Juni 2013)

Treiber mit 7z entpacken und die genannte datei entpacken


----------

